# Least expensive 37" HDTV?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My sister needs an HDTV... preferably a 1080p model. 37"

I see some open box models on ebay for $369+, but she would rather have a new in the box set.

Seems like about the best deal I am seeing is on a Toshiba 37" 1080p LCD TV 37E200U from Newegg for $429 shipped.

Any other deals anyone knows about?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How about this Coby 37" LCD TV from Sears


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can watch Woot today for something to come up during the 'Woot-off'. There was a 37" Vizio earlier for $319.99. But they were refurbished models. Something might come up new though, and you can't beat the $5 shipping charge.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not been too lucky with Woot, but the Coby looks promising. Even with 10% tax, $386 would be less than the Toshiba at Newegg.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

No real need for 1080p in a 37" unless she is sitting within 5-6'. The toshiba is a good unit.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... she is pretty close, but truth be known, she would probably never know the difference. Plus she as been viewing SD... this will be her first rodeo with HD... which will be via Dish Network. So... I will not discount a 720p model.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> No real need for 1080p in a 37" unless she is sitting within 5-6'. The toshiba is a good unit.


This is what I was thinking. Check walmart.com and maybe even tiger direct. Might even be able to go 42" if you are willing to go 720P. For a smaller screen, it should not be a deal breaker.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

37" is the biggest that will fit in her cabinet.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

Generic said:


> This is what I was thinking. Check walmart.com and maybe even tiger direct. Might even be able to go 42" if you are willing to go 720P. For a smaller screen, it should not be a deal breaker.


Ditto. I couldn't agree more. 720P is perfectly fine for a 37" set.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The best deal thus far is the Coby from sears. It may not be the recognizable brand that Toshiba is, but I don't think my sister will care about that.


----------

